

OnLive Launches Cloud Video Game Console - devmonk
http://www.informationweek.com/news/global-cio/trends/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=228300137&cid=RSSfeed_IWK_All

======
rodericksilva
Interesting. I'd like to see videos of the gameplay and stats on performance,
load times, lag etc.

The Netflix of gaming consoles?

